# Suggest ONE classical music CD



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

If a good friend asked you to recommend them a classical music CD album, which one will you suggest?

E.g.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​For piano music:
Daniil Trivonov.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^
That's cheating (2 CDs).

I'd go for this one:

View attachment 93539


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This one gets a regular outing on the car's mp3 player. Wonderful album and, for me, the finest version available. If you don't like this then you may be dead! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Brahms Violin Concerto played by Rachel Barton Pine. The finest performance I have ever heard.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I might as well be the one:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> I might as well be the one:
> 
> View attachment 93541


I wondered how long it would take. :lol:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

For the Love of Brahms

Joshua Bell Steven Isserlis Jeremy Denk ASMF


Love this album


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

......................


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Of course it depends on the friend and why they're asking. But anyway:


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Or Gould Goldberg variations


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

6th Symphony. Fantastic sound.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


>


And there's me, being warned that I put a double CS in this thread.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Hard to go wrong with this. Who knew more about the Bartok concertos than Sandor? Bartok, maybe.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That would say more about me than about CM or the friend. It really depends on the friend.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Since you mean one-at-a-time, here's another: Samson François and André Cluytens/Ravel.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Barry Tuckwell playing Mozart's Horn Concerti: awesome, and probably not something the first-time listener has heard in commercials or in stores


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

MarkW said:


> That would say more about me than about CM or the friend. It really depends on the friend.


Completely agree, it depends on the friend. Are they a classical fan? If so, it depends on what they are a fan of I guess. As a general recommendation for a classical fan, I'd probably recommend Haydn's London symphonies performed by Bruggen. HIP can be a revelation for even seasoned classical fans. For someone who isn't a classical fan but who may appreciate some beautiful music quite easily, perhaps Bruggen's Mozart symphony #40. Beethoven's sixth symphony would be another good recommendation here too.

For a disco/dance music fan who does not like classical, perhaps Ravel's Bolero performed by Boulez and the NYPO. That should be an easy entry. For a rock/metal fan who does not like classical, probably Antal Dorati's Mercury CD with Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture and Beethoven's Wellington's Victory. It's probably best to give newbies some very accessible bon bon to get started or else they won't be able to understand what's going on.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

this one because i'm assuming the person likes music, but has never liked the 3 b's mozart etc


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​For another friend.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

bharbeke said:


> View attachment 93553
> 
> 
> Barry Tuckwell playing Mozart's Horn Concerti: awesome, and probably not something the first-time listener has heard in commercials or in stores


Good choice of repertoire but I'd go for a different recording, Dennis Brain's immortal reading superbly accompanied by Karajan (yes, Karajan) and the Philharmonia Orch.in vintage form.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

_For a friend who likes opera:_

​


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

mathisdermaler said:


> View attachment 93545
> 
> 
> Or Gould Goldberg variations


Don't you just love the fact that Karajan's name is in a larger font than the great Johannes!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Mahler Symphony 1 with Fisher, just because it´s a easy way into Mahler.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a single disk set of Beethoven Symphonies #5 and #3 conducted by Gardiner. Good set and available for very reasonable prices online used. These are a couple of great symphonies to start someone out with. Alternately there are disks with Beethoven Symphonies #5 and #6 which is another good combination.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Don't you just love the fact that Karajan's name is in a larger font than the great Johannes!


Yeah, same for other artist albums already posted here. I personally don't have an issue with it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have it. You can borrow it  NOT


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

stejo said:


> Mahler Symphony 1 with Fisher, just because it´s a easy way into Mahler


His Mahler 4 is probably my favorite version. And that's saying something, I love almost all the performances I hear of that symphony... well, perhaps, that's stretching it, but I find the music makes up for some of the bad interpretations of the piece.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Animal,

I actually have not even heard the Tuckwell recordings of the Mozart horn concertos. The ones I liked were the Albert Linder recordings in the Big Mozart Box, and I am not sure if they are available on CD. I liked Tuckwell in the first Richard Strauss horn concerto, so I assumed that his version of Mozart's horn concertos would be pretty good.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> ​For piano music:
> Daniil Trivonov.


I'd be interested in listening to this. Does he take a romantic approach to Liszt?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This would certainly be a disc worth hearing by nearly anyone.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

For a philosophical friend.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd be interested in listening to this. Does he take a romantic approach to Liszt?


Here's a little clip:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Thread title: "Suggest ONE classical music CD"

So technically, the thread should have been closed after the first response with a CD suggestion. Now, I am afraid, the poor OP has received suggestions of about a couple dozen CDs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Thread title: "Suggest ONE classical music CD"
> 
> So technically, the thread should have been closed after the first response with a CD suggestion. Now, I am afraid, the poor OP has received suggestions of about a couple dozen CDs.


You are sharp so late in the evening ( your time).:clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> You are sharp so late in the evening ( your time).:clap:


Past evening. About 1 am. I am going to bed soon, but hate to hit the pause button on Fidelio.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Past evening. About 1 am. I am going to bed soon, but hate to hit the pause button on Fidelio.


It's 07.00 in Holland/ Europe.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Oistrakh plays the Sibelius and Francescatti plays the Beethoven


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


>


I like Bryars, so I assume this recommendation isn't only for the cover!


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Hands down, one of my absolute favorite classical CDs, and one that was also a gateway CD for me to explore more classical music. I think Beethoven's piano sonatas - particularly these ones - are incredibly accessible to most people.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

bharbeke said:


> Animal,
> 
> I actually have not even heard the Tuckwell recordings of the Mozart horn concertos. The ones I liked were the Albert Linder recordings in the Big Mozart Box, and I am not sure if they are available on CD. I liked Tuckwell in the first Richard Strauss horn concerto, so I assumed that his version of Mozart's horn concertos would be pretty good.


It is actually and I enjoy it myself, but Dennis Brain's is a recording for the ages. Tuckwell just doesn't quite have the same outrageous mastery of what is such a difficult instrument to play well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I gladly give this one to a dear friend, that's if they don't have it already.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

This 1987 budget CD is uncommonly popular with classical newcomers, as the three works are well played, well recorded, and well matched, serving to very gently ease listeners out of the Romantic and into the Modern …

BIZET: Symphony in C major
PROKOFIEV: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
STRAVINSKY: _Pulcinella_ - Suite
:: Marriner/ASMF [Argo/Decca "Ovation" 417-734-2]

The CD is out of print, but used copies are easily found for cheap. The individual recordings can all be found in various other collections in newer but not necessarily better-sounding remasterings, but they work better as discmates somehow.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Fine one for someone who just discovered classical music.
:angel:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Here you go friend, choose one, any one you wish it doesn't matter


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

For an adventurous friend.


----------

